
Major Windows flaw was reportedly discovered by the NSA - dstjean
https://www.cnet.com/news/major-windows-10-flaw-was-reportedly-discovered-by-the-nsa/
======
dstjean
"News of the security flaw comes the same day that Microsoft is ending support
for Windows 7. The company has encouraged people to upgrade to Windows 10 to
keep their PCs and laptops secure. " Hummmmm...

